

Twitter is experimenting with Redis - jrnkntl
http://github.com/twitter/haplocheirus

======
martincmartin
Twitter seems to experiment with a lot of stuff. A few years ago, there was
buzz in the Groovy community because Twitter was experimenting with it. I
thought that was cool until I talked to a friend in the Python community, who
said Twitter was experimenting with it. A few months later, they announced
they were using Scala.

It seems (admittedly, from that one example), that Twitter puts significant
investment into exploring things before making a decision. Which seems like a
great way to do things.

------
fictorial
I would not be overly surprised to find in a month that Twitter is developing
something similar to Redis. They do seem to roll their own technology quite a
bit. Is it NIH or do they really have that many unique problems (e.g. scale)
to solve?

On point, there's Retwis by antirez, which models Twitter to some extent using
Redis as a backend.

<http://retwis.antirez.com/>

~~~
beagle3
Twitter is not in any way unique or hard. If they spent more time thinking and
less experimenting, they would have figured that they need a small in memory
databse, and would have solved their technical problems easily and cheaply
more than two years ago.

~~~
moe
Seconded. These twitter stories make me bite the table every time.

It boggles the mind that they are _still_ failwhaling constantly, after all
this time.

Why won't someone finally fire the tech team, all of them, and hire someone
with a clue?

The twitter application is about as trivial as it gets for a messaging
application. _Much_ more complex systems, both distributed and centralized,
handle _much_ higher loads every day, without dropping out all the time.

Redis is a fine piece of software, mind you. But one would think they'd be a
bit beyond the stage of "experimenting" after four years of operation....

